# Day 9 2ww and feeling lonely and tearful.



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Natalie here,
Sorry to butt in on you ladies but feeling very down today and thought maybe i could find some buds to talk to 
This is round 3 for me on Clomid and IUI and i have 3 goes left so half way there!!!
even though i know loadsa women are going through what i am, I feel so alone at the moment.
Everyone i speak to has kids or is pregnant, most of my friends are out partying all the time and really dont understand my yearning for my own baby.I feel like my DH is sick of me being down(probaby not but have become very paranoid) i feel like people think i weird and obsessed!
I really dont think this is gonna work for me like im going through the motions im 30 next month and im dreading this mile stone in my life, I JUST WANT TO BE CARE FREE AGAIN!!!!

Anyway, what a way to introduce myself, no wonder people dont want to be my bud! 

Anyone else on here on day 9 who wants to chat to old misery guts? 
I know its just a down day and ill get through it but i just needed a bit of a rant!

Sorry it was with you guys but i find it easier talking with strangers(not that the strange girl is sugesting any of you are strange!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Huugs Natalie

I'm in the chat room if you want to talk

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Debs, havnt seen you in a while id love to join you in chat room but have to go to in laws now for dinner, ill find you later if your around? thanks for replying to me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I might not be on later but I'll try!
Have a good meal at the in-laws and be more than a little kind to yourself - Dr Debs orders!


Debs


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

aww hun sorry you are feeling so low.the 2ww is an awful time i know after doing third ivf i am on 2ww mysef day 10.i really know how you feel have had a few days like that myself.i get great relief by being able to share and talk to everyone on ff though.you will find the support you need on here as i am sure you will be fully aware.lol.i hope you feel better soon and get the result you are looking for really soon hunni,lol.xx.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks DR Debs 
Im feeling really sick this evening(not Mum in laws cooking )

Hi Tweetie, thanks for your kind words. 
I do spend a lot of time on here reading all the posts.
Its great to see all the BFP but i am so negative i just cant see it happening to me!
Look forward to sharing time with you all.(need some teatching on how to be positive!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope you are feeling a little brighter today Natalie 
(and not feeling sick anymore!)

Take care
Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Debs, still feeling sick and am having a moment . 
The Clomid made me go to hairdresser and have my long hair that has taken years to grow cut into a short BOB, oh my god what was i thinking? 
Hope you are well?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh no - the Clomid monster strikes again! 
I keep thinking I will have my hair cut short (only taken two years to grow!) but so far I've avoided it.

I have a new mantra - 
_it's only the clomid it's only the clomid it's only the clomid it's only the clomid it's only the clomid it's only the clomid..........._


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Both the smiley and beaka look like me at the moment and my hair is red 
Hubby has just seen it and he said "have you got new eye shadow on or something?"
 "no dear, i have had 10 inches cut off my hair!!!"
"oh, said DH, "it looks alright doesnt it?"  
I sometimes wonder if he actually remembers who i am or if its a shock every morning he wakes up and thinks theres an intruder in the house!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I hate the morning after you've had your hair cut off and the shock when you look in the mirror. (well with a face like mine you get that every morning but...)  

men huh - I'm sure mine would go out in pjs sometimes if I didn't buy his clothes for him


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Natalie,
Just to let you know, I had the clomid cut too a few months and it was only the summer appearing that made me take my woolly hat off in public! They should put a sticker on the pills - CLOMID RESULTS IN DRASTIC MEASURES!!
How are you doing? I'm feeling a bit nutty. I'm day 13 and too scared to test. A few pimples appeared on my chin today which normally mean AF is coming, so I'm sad too....

I'm feeling sick though, so that's making me happy.

Hope we both get the big +ve. Love and hugs, Lily.


----------

